
[video] The Golden Age of the Internet Is Over - cjdrake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU6CuSMzNus
======
axisofpleasure
The internet is now so ingrained in our lives, we can't really function
without it. We use for bills, timetables, weather and we're so used to having
info at our fingertips that we start to get anxious when we can't find
something out. 25 years ago if you didn't know something you'd just forget
about it most of the time, but now you start worrying and have to know
something. Then there's social media, the parasites of the internet, sucking
our lives and sanity into a great gaping maw of nothingness. Social media is
addictive, seriously addictive, the hit, the reward, the lack of confidence
when your standing goes down, hmmm classic signs of an addictive "substance".
Back away from it, use it every couple of days but don't get sucked in.

------
g82918
Could we have a video tag on that? Not sure how.

